
Ocean Voyages Institute Sets Record with Largest Open Ocean Clean-Up in History - dsr12
https://www.oceanvoyagesinstitute.org/ocean-voyages-institute-sets-record-with-largest-open-ocean-clean-up-in-history/
======
dsr12
Video Link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7Ka0stsTO0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7Ka0stsTO0)

------
Dahoon
Are there any estimates on how much plastic is out there?

~~~
gus_massa
From
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Pacific_garbage_patch](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Pacific_garbage_patch)

> _An estimated 87,000 metric tons of plastic inhabit the patch, totaling 1.8
> trillion pieces. 92% of the mass in the patch comes from objects larger than
> 0.5 centimeters, while 94% of the total objects are represented by
> microplastics._

> _In a 2014 study researchers sampled 1571 locations throughout the world 's
> oceans, and determined that discarded fishing gear such as buoys, lines and
> nets accounted for more than 60% of the mass of plastic marine debris._

